# ISPConfig /Postfix Emails weiterleiten.



## Virtus (15. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich benutze ISPConfig 3 auf einem openSUSE 12.1-Server.
Meine Probleme beziehen sich in erster Linie auf Postfix.
Unter ISPConfig habe ich eine Mailbox und eine E-Mail-Weiterleitung konfiguriert.
Wenn ich nun eine Mail zu der Weiterleitung versende, erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```
skisp01:~ # echo "test $(date +'%b %d %H.%M:%S')" | mail -s "test" [EMAIL="user@domain.tdl"]user@domain.tdl[/EMAIL]
  skisp01:~ # Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/pickup[32118]: AA7CB2406FF: uid=0 from=<root>
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/cleanup[885]: AA7CB2406FF: message-id=<20130215090853.AA7CB2406FF@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[30734]: AA7CB2406FF: from=<root@sk[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, size=451, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/virtual[893]: AA7CB2406FF: to=<user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, relay=virtual, delay=0.1, delays=0.07/0.01/0/0.02, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]")
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/cleanup[885]: BA74E240700: message-id=<20130215090853.BA74E240700@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/bounce[895]: AA7CB2406FF: sender non-delivery notification: BA74E240700
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[30734]: BA74E240700: from=<>, size=2238, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[30734]: AA7CB2406FF: removed
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/local[899]: BA74E240700: to=<root@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, relay=local, delay=0.06, delays=0.03/0.01/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
  Feb 15 10:08:53 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[30734]: BA74E240700: removed
```
 und wenn ich an eine Mailbox sende:

```
skisp01:~ # echo "test $(date +'%b %d %H.%M:%S')" | mail -s "test" [EMAIL="user@domain.tdl"]user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/EMAIL][/COLOR][/U]
  skisp01:~ # Feb 15 10:09:46 skisp01 postfix/pickup[32118]: 350C22406FF: uid=0 from=<root>
  Feb 15 10:09:46 skisp01 postfix/cleanup[885]: 350C22406FF: message-id=<20130215090946.350C22406FF@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>
  Feb 15 10:09:46 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[30734]: 350C22406FF: from=<root@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, size=452, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
  Feb 15 10:09:46 skisp01 postfix/virtual[893]: 350C22406FF: to=<user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, relay=virtual, delay=0.08, delays=0.05/0/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
  Feb 15 10:09:46 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[30734]: 350C22406FF: removed
```
 Wobei unter dem Ordner /var/log die entsprechende Berechtigungen gesetzt sind:

```
skisp01:/var/vmail # tree -u -g
  .
  [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [root     root    ]  mailfilters
  └── [vmail    vmail   ]  [U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]
      └── [vmail    vmail   ]  user2
          [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  Maildir
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  courierimapsubscribed
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  cur
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  new
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  subscriptions
          │   └── [vmail    vmail   ]  tmp
          [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  cur
          [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  new
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  1360767969.V801I2406e1M162251.hostname
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  1360768488.V801I2406e5M462123.hostname
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  1360770412.V801I2406e6M147515.hostname
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  1360771486.V801I2406e7M363741.hostname
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  1360771596.V801I2406e9M364213.hostname
          │   [FONT=&quot]├[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]──[/FONT] [vmail    vmail   ]  1360772086.V801I2406e8M361319.hostname
          │   └── [vmail    vmail   ]  1360919386.V801I2406fdM245278.hostname
          └── [vmail    vmail   ]  tmp
 
  10 directories, 9 files
```
 Die Weiterlungen sind in der DB richtig gesetzt:

```
mysql> select * from mail_forwarding where source = "user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]";
  +---------------+------------+-------------+---------------+----------------+----------------+-----------+-----------------+----------------------------------+---------+--------+
  | forwarding_id | sys_userid | sys_groupid | sys_perm_user | sys_perm_group | sys_perm_other | server_id | source          | destination                      | type    | active |
  +---------------+------------+-------------+---------------+----------------+----------------+-----------+-----------------+----------------------------------+---------+--------+
  |             8 |          1 |           2 | riud          | riud           |                |         1 | [EMAIL="user@domain.tdl"]user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/EMAIL][/COLOR][/U] | [email]ziel@mail.tdl[/email]         | forward                          | y       |
  +---------------+------------+-------------+---------------+----------------+----------------+-----------+-----------------+----------------------------------+---------+--------+
  1 row in set (0.00 sec)
```
 Die Postfix-Konfiguration:

```
skisp01:/var/vmail # postconf -n
  alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
  biff = no
  body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
  broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
  canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical
  command_directory = /usr/sbin
  config_directory = /etc/postfix
  daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
  data_directory = /var/lib/postfix
  debug_peer_level = 2
  defer_transports =
  delay_warning_time = 1h
  disable_dns_lookups = no
  disable_mime_output_conversion = no
  header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
  html_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/html
  inet_interfaces = all
  inet_protocols = all
  mail_owner = postfix
  mail_spool_directory = /var/mail
  mailbox_command =
  mailbox_size_limit = 0
  mailbox_transport =
  mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq
  manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
  masquerade_classes = envelope_sender, header_sender, header_recipient
  masquerade_domains =
  masquerade_exceptions = root
  message_size_limit = 0
  message_strip_characters = \0
  mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
  mydestination = skisp01.veryhost.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
  mydomain = veryhost.de
  myhostname = skisp01.veryhost.de
  mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 217.111.69.135/32
  mynetworks_style = subnet
  nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
  newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases
  proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
  queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
  readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/README_FILES
  receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
  relay_clientcerts =
  relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
  relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
  relayhost =
  relocated_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relocated
  sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/samples
  sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical
  sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
  setgid_group = maildrop
  smtp_enforce_tls = no
  smtp_sasl_auth_enable = no
  smtp_sasl_password_maps =
  smtp_sasl_security_options =
  smtp_tls_CAfile =
  smtp_tls_CApath =
  smtp_tls_cert_file =
  smtp_tls_key_file =
  smtp_tls_session_cache_database =
  smtp_use_tls = no
  smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
  smtpd_helo_required = no
  smtpd_helo_restrictions =
  smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
  smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
  smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
  smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
  smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
  smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
  smtpd_tls_CAfile =
  smtpd_tls_CApath =
  smtpd_tls_ask_ccert = no
  smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
  smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
  smtpd_tls_received_header = no
  smtpd_tls_security_level = may
  smtpd_use_tls = yes
  strict_8bitmime = no
  strict_rfc821_envelopes = no
  transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
  unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
  virtual_alias_domains =
  virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
  virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
  virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
  virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
  virtual_mailbox_limit = 0
  virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
  virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
```
 Wo könnten sich die Fehler verstecken?
Was soll ich machen um die Probleme zu lösen?
Viele dank für eure Hilfe 

Gruß,
Virtus


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2013)

Der Fehler liegt in der main.cg. Du darfst dort nirgends eine Domain verwenden für die es Postfächer auf dem Server geben soll. Also:

 mydomain = veryhost.de

ändern in:

 mydomain = skisp01.veryhost.de

und postfix neu starten.


----------



## Virtus (15. Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
„veryhost.de“ wird selbst nicht verwendet und ist daher auch nicht eingetragen.
Trotz allem habe ich es angepasst, leider brachte es keine Besserung:

```
skisp01:/var/vmail # postconf -n | grep -i "mydomain ="
  mydomain = skisp01.veryhost.de
  skisp01:/var/vmail # echo "test $(date +'%b %d %H.%M:%S')" | mail -s "test" [EMAIL="user@domain.tdl"]user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
  skisp01:/var/vmail # Feb 15 10:36:45 skisp01 postfix/pickup[4143]: DFC68240700: uid=0 from=<root>
  Feb 15 10:36:45 skisp01 postfix/cleanup[4762]: DFC68240700: message-id=<20130215093645.DFC68240700@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>
  Feb 15 10:36:45 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[4144]: DFC68240700: from=<root@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, size=451, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
  Feb 15 10:36:45 skisp01 postfix/virtual[4774]: DFC68240700: to=<user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, relay=virtual, delay=0.11, delays=0.07/0.02/0/0.03, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "user@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]")
  Feb 15 10:36:46 skisp01 postfix/cleanup[4762]: F320D240701: message-id=<20130215093645.F320D240701@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>
  Feb 15 10:36:46 skisp01 postfix/bounce[4776]: DFC68240700: sender non-delivery notification: F320D240701
  Feb 15 10:36:46 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[4144]: F320D240701: from=<>, size=2238, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
  Feb 15 10:36:46 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[4144]: DFC68240700: removed
  Feb 15 10:36:46 skisp01 postfix/local[4780]: F320D240701: to=<root@[U][COLOR=#0066cc]domain.tdl[/COLOR][/U]>, relay=local, delay=0.06, delays=0.03/0.01/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
  Feb 15 10:36:46 skisp01 postfix/qmgr[4144]: F320D240701: removed
```
Skisp01 ist der Hostname des Servers.


----------



## Virtus (15. Feb. 2013)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------

